#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Αποδοχή κληρονομιάς, Σύσταση οριζόντιας  Κτηματολόγιο και διαφορές τοπογραφικού

## ibo

Έχω πελάτες (Χ4) οι οποίοι θέλουν να κάνουν αποδοχή κληρονομιάς ποσοστών τριώροφου κτιρίου.
Ταυτόχρονα, θέλουν να τακτοποιήσουν και τα ποσοστά συνιδιοκτησίας τους με τροποποίηση της σύστασης ΟΙ, και με σύσταση πίνακα χιλιοστών-αναλογιών.
Η συμβολαιογράφος με ενημέρωσε πως θα μπορούσε να τα κάνει όλα μαζί αρκεί να έχει την βεβαίωση του 4014, τα σχέδια αποτύπωσης και το τοπογραφικό (της αδείας εφόσον δεν έχουν αλλάξει...)

Για την έκδοση βεβαίωσης 4014 έκανα έλεγχο και βρέθηκαν αυθαίρετες κατασκευές (~65μ2 αυθαίρετης προσθήκης στον τρίτο όροφο). 
Οπότε το "έργο" αποκτάει 3 σκέλη. 
1. αποδοχή: τοπογραφικό και σχέδια αποτύπωσης (που θα δείχνει κ τα αυθαίρετα)
2. βεβαίωση 4014: τακτοποίηση και εξόφληση του 30% του προστίμου
3. σύσταση οριζόντιας: τοπογραφικό, σχέδια αποτύπωσης, βεβαίωση 4014, πίνακας χιλιοστών (χωρίς ποσοστά θέρμανσης -όπως λέει και ο zavi)
Κάνω αποτύπωση των αρχιτεκτονικών και παίρνω και τα θεωρημένα σχέδια των τριών αδειών. (1982, 1983, 2002)
*Εδώ ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα...*
Η άδεια του '82 (ΝΟΕ '82) εκδίδεται για διώροφο. Εοικ=270,10μ2 
Η άδεια του '83 (ΦΕΒ '83!!) εκδίδεται για νέο βοηθητικό κτίσμα (οχι προσθήκη! όχι αναθεώρηση!) Εοικ.=292,10μ2 (πες οκ... λάθος αποτέλεσμα στις πράξεις... το σωστό από τις πράξεις=270.10μ2)
Η άδεια του '02 εκδίδεται για προσθήκη τρίτου ορόφου χωρίς να εμφανίζεται το Βοηθητικό κτίσμα της άδειας του '83!!!  Εοικ=295.50μ2 (ίδιες πλευρές οικοπέδου με τα προηγούμενα κ υπολογισμοί με διαγώνιους) 
Σύμφωνα με τίτλο ιδιοκτησίας (1982) Εοικ=292,10μ2 
Σύμφωνα με το καταμετρημένο του κτηματολογίου Εοικ=287,00μ2

Από την αποτύπωση του κτιρίου  (με laser χειρός) προκύπτει οικόπεδο με επιφάνεια Εοικ=281,10μ2 και μετατοπισμένο το βοηθητικό κτίσμα από το όριο του οικοπέδου κατά 75εκ κατά μία διεύθυνση και κατά 20εκ κατά την δεύτερη. Το τριώροφο παρουσιάζει μεταβολές που εντάσσονται στο 2%. 

*Ερωτήματα:*
1. Ποιο οικόπεδο δίνω στην συμβολαιογράφο? 
της αδείας? της αποτύπωσης μου? του κτηματολογίου? νέο εξαρτημένο τοπογραφικό? 
2. Απαιτείται...? 
...διόρθωση στο κτηματολόγιο? ...ενημέρωση φακέλου πολεοδομίας? 
3. Το βοηθητικό κτίσμα που δεν εμφανίζεται στην άδεια του '02 θεωρείται κατεδαφισμένο? Α/Φ υπάρχουν...

Οποιος μπορεί να φωτίσει... τον ευχαριστώ εκ προτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

Η αποτύπωση με  laser χειρός μόνο ενδεικτική μπορεί να είναι.
Θεωρώ λοιπόν ότι χρειάζεται νέα αποτύπωση και τοπογραφικό κατά ΕΓΣΑ '87.
Το σχέδιο αυτό θα δοθεί και στον συμβολαιογράφο.

Το βοηθητικό κτίσμα (άδεια του 1983) υπάρχει σήμερα ή όχι;
Αν κατάλαβα καλά, δεν υπάρχει. Άρα, ή δεν κατασκευάστηκε ποτέ ή κατασκευάστηκε και κάποια στιγμή (μέχρι το 2002), κατεδαφίστηκε.

Διόρθωση στο κτηματολόγιο δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να κάνεις, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχει και νόημα απ' τη στιγμή που η διαφορά του εμβαδού του οικοπέδου στο συμβόλαιο και στο κτηματολόγιο είναι κάτω του 2%. Αυτό δεν είναι το όριο λάθους;

Τον φάκελο της πολεοδομίας να τον τακτοποιήσεις πώς; Αφού κάνεις δήλωση τακτοποίησης με τον Ν.4014/11, ουσιαστικά τακτοποιείς και τον φάκελο της πολεοδομίας.

----------

ibo

----------


## ALIKI

Το βασικο δεν μας ειπες.
Αν εχουν γινει *οριστικες εγγραφες* για το κτηματολογιο κρατας τα τετραγωνικα του κτηματολογιου.
*Αν οχι* και υπαρχει  λειτουργουν κτηματολογικο γραφειο τοτε κανεις νεο εξαρτημενο τοπογραφικο(ενοειται απο τοπογραφο)και καταθετεις το νεο .(ας με συγχωρήσουν οι τοπογραφοι αν τα λεω λιγο μπερδεμενα....)
Επειτα την επιφανεια αυτη την αναφερεις στο νεο συμβολαιο ως νεα καταμετρηση, και γινεται και αλλαγη οριζοντιας ιδιοκτησιας.
Ενημέρωση φακέλου....σιγα μην κάναμε κάθε φορά που τα τετραγωνικα του κτηματολογιου ειναι διαφορετικα της αδειας και ενημερωση!!!
Το βοηθητικο κτισμα αφου δεν κατεδαφιστηκε ....κακως δεν αποτυπωνεται στην τελευταια οικ.αδεια!!

----------

ibo

----------


## ibo

Η αποτύπωση με το laser έγινε φυσικά, για τα κτίρια και όχι για το οικόπεδο...
Το κυρίως κτίριο, πανταχόθεν ελεύθερο,  έχει συγκεκριμένη απόσταση από  το  βοηθητικό το οποίο και εφάπτεται σε μία γωνία του οικοπέδου.  Τοποθετώντας τα δύο κτίρια στο υπάρχον οικόπεδο εμφανίζεται η διαφορά... 

Το βοηθητικό, ακόμα υπάρχει, με αλλαγή χρήσης από βοηθητική σε κύρια.  -> 4014, απλά δεν εμφανίζεται στην τελευταία άδεια! (τόσο απλά!!!)
Οι αποκλίσεις στο κτηματολόγιο ήταν στο 7% και τώρα είναι στο 10%.
Το 2% που αναφέρω, είναι για τις αποκλίσεις του 4014 (σοβάδες κλπ)

Για την πολεοδομία - αφού αλλάζει η επιφάνεια του οικοπέδου αλλάζουν και  τα επιτρεπόμενα μεγέθη δόμησης. Συνεπώς η επιφάνεια των αυθαιρέτων θα  είναι μεγαλύτερη απότι υπολογίζω τώρα, αφού το οικόπεδο είναι μικρότερο  στην πραγματικότητα συγκριτικά με της αδείας... ή δεν μπαίνουμε σε αυτήν την διαδικασία? 
? :Μπερδεμένος: 

οριστικές εγγραφές... έχω απόσπασμα προσωρινού κτηματολογικού πίνακα πρωτης αναρτησης.... 
Οπότε... νέο εξαρτημένο τοπο, αλλαγή στο κτηματολόγιο,αποδοχή, 4014, σύσταση...?

----------


## ALIKI

νομιζω ναι
Ενοειται οτι μπαινεις σ αυτη την διαδικασια!Μια παραβαση ειναι οτι το οικοπεδο ειναι μικροτερο της αδειας και απο κει και περα εχοντας αλλαξει τα επιτρεπομενα μεγεθη σου υπολογιζεις τα αυθαιρετα.Ολα αυτα θα ειναι στο διαγραμμα καλυψης που θα καταθεσεις ηλεκτρονικα.
Ετσι θα εισαι καλυμενος και σωστος

----------


## Xάρης

10% είναι η μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη απόκλιση εμβαδού για το κτηματολόγιο.
Το 2% είναι η απόκλιση εμβαδού συμβολαίου και εμβαδού τοπογραφικού για να μην οφείλεται επιπλέον φόρος;

Εσύ βασικά έχεις στα χέρια σου ένα τίτλο ιδιοκτησίας που σου δίνει εμβαδόν 292,10τμ
Κάνεις μια τοπογραφική μελέτη και βλέπεις τι εμβαδόν προκύπτει.
Αυτό το εμβαδόν χρησιμοποιείς για τον υπολογισμό των επιτρεπόμενων στοιχείων δόμησης.

Κάνεις την αποδοχή κληρονομιάς (δεν χρειάζεται βεβαίωση του Ν.4014/11 σ' αυτή τη φάση), δηλώνεις όλα τα αυθαίρετα και στη συνέχεια προχωράς στη νέα σύσταση οριζοντίου ιδιοκτησίας.
Το κτηματολόγιο το αφήνω απ' έξω προς το παρόν.

Όπως σου είπε η Αλίκη, με το διάγραμμα κάλυψης που θα καταθέσεις και θα είναι όλα ωραία και τακτοποιημένα, θα έχεις τακτοποιήσει και πολεοδομικά το θέμα... για 30 χρόνια.

Στην άδεια του 2002, μήπως το εμβαδόν του βοηθητικού κτίσματος εμφανίζεται στους υπολογισμούς χωρίς να εμφανίζεται το περίγραμμα;
Μήπως έγινε ανάκληση της άδειας και ήταν αυθαίρετο (ανεξαρτήτως της χρήσης);

Ερώτημα προκύπτει, αν στη δήλωση των αυθαιρεσιών, θα συγκρίνεις την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση με α) την άδεια του 2002 ή β) με το συνδυασμό των τριών αδειών. Στη θέση σου θα επέλεγα το β).

----------


## ibo

από κτηματολόγιο ΑΕ...



> Το όριο ανοχής είναι διαφορετικό για κάθε ΚΑΕΚ και εξαρτάται από  το  σχήμα και το εμβαδόν κάθε ακινήτου. Το όριο ανοχής για κάθε ΚΑΕΚ  είναι  γνωστό στο οικείο Κτηματολογικό Γραφείο. Επίσης, ο τοπογράφος  μπορεί να  το υπολογίσει με βάση τον σχετικό μαθηματικό τύπο, που  υπάρχει στις Οδηγίες προς τους μηχανικούς.


Οπότε ... πάω Τμήμα Χωρικών Μεταβολών, χωρίς Κτηματολογικό διάγραμμα, βλέπω αν είμαι στο όριο ανοχής...
αν ναι ...  :Χαρούμενος:  τοπογραφικό αδείας, αποδοχή, 4014, σύσταση.
αν όχι...  :Μειλίχιος:  ...εξαρτημένο τοπογραφικό 


> πρέπει να κινηθεί η διαδικασία διόρθωσης γεωμετρικών στοιχείων είτε με  αμετάκλητη δικαστική απόφαση είτε με απόφαση του Προϊσταμένου του  Κτηματολογικού Γραφείου κατόπιν αίτησης του ενδιαφερομένου ή όποιου έχει  έννομο συμφέρον.


 και προχωράω κατα τον ίδιο τρόπο....χωρίς να περάσω ούτε για καφέ από την πολεοδομία...

Χάρη το εμβαδό του βοηθητικού δεν εμφανίζεται (μάλλον με την λογική οτι δεν προσμετράται στον ΣΔ/Κ)
Ανάκληση αδείας δεν έχει γίνει (έχω πρόσφατο στέλεχος)
Όσο για τον 4014 και την δήλωση των αυθαιρέτων θα εμφανίσω και τις τρεις άδειες.

----------


## Xάρης

Ενημερωτικά: *Οδηγίες προς Μηχανικούς για την Ενημέρωση των Κτηματολογικών Διαγραμμάτων.*

----------


## milt

για την σύσταση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας οικοδομής με άδεια του 73 την οποία έχω δηλώσει με τον 4014 για μικροαυθαιρεσίες η συμβολαιογράφος μου:

ζήτησε εξαρτημένο τοπογραφικό ενώ είναι εντός σχεδίου λέγοντας μου ότι για τα εντός σχεδίου δεν χρειάζεται τοπογραφικό εξαρτημένο εφόσον έχει γίνει κάποια σύσταση οριζόντια ή κάθετη...(για τις από εκεί και πέρα μεταβιβάσεις)

διάβασα πάλι τους γνωστούς νόμους και κάποιες διευκρινιστικές και μιλάνε γενικά για ακίνητο..(τα πάντα δηλαδή)....κάθετη ή οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία.......δεν μπόρεσα να βρώ κάτι ώστε να προκύπτει αυτό που λέει....

γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω....?????

----------


## Kostas2002

Ν4042/12



> α) Η βεβαίωση του μηχανικού που προβλέπεται στην παρ. 4 του άρθρου 23 του ν. 4014/2011 συνοδεύεται από τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα, σύμφωνα με τις εκάστοτε ισχύουσες προδιαγραφές, εξαρτημένο από το κρατικό σύστημα συντεταγμένων. Τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα δεν απαιτείται στην περίπτωση που η παραπάνω βεβαίωση αφορά σε ακίνητο που βρίσκεται εντός σχεδίου πόλης ή εντός ορίων οικισμού προϋφισταμένων του έτους 1923, καθώς και εντός ορίων οικισμών κάτω των 2.000 κατοίκων, που καθορίζονται βάσει του από 24.4.1985 προεδρικού διατάγματος (Δ΄ 181).
> 
>  β) Όπου στην κείμενη νομοθεσία προβλέπεται η υποχρέωση επισύναψης τοπογραφικού διαγράμματος σε συμβόλαιο, εφεξής νοείται τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα εξαρτημένο από το κρατικό σύστημα συντεταγμένων, εκτός αν το συμβόλαιο αφορά σε ακίνητο που βρίσκεται εντός σχεδίου πόλης ή εντός ορίων οικισμού προϋφισταμένων του έτους 1923, καθώς και εντός ορίων οικισμών κάτω των 2.000 κατοίκων, που καθορίζονται βάσει του από 24.4.1985 προεδρικού διατάγματος (Δ΄181) ευρισκόμενο εντός σχεδίου πόλεως ή ορίων οικισμού.


Άρα για την βεβαίωση δεν θέλει καθόλου τοπογραφικό, για δε το συμβόλαιο δεν θέλει εξαρτημένο...

Αυτό που σου λέει, αν θυμάμαι καλά, ήταν σε κάποιο σχέδιο νόμου...

----------

milt

----------


## milt

τελικά όντως δεν υπάρχει διαχωρισμός για τα εντός σχεδίου (ανάλογα με τον αν υπήρχε σύσταση ιδιοκτησιών ή αν είναι η πρώτη), αυτή την στιγμή δεν χρειάζεται τοπογραφικό με συντεταγμένες, ρώτησε τον σύλλογο  των συμβολαιογράφων .

(μου το ζήτησε αρχικά γιατί της το έβγαζε κάποιο πρόγραμμα που έχουν για τα απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά..........)

----------


## janna

> τελικά όντως δεν υπάρχει διαχωρισμός για τα εντός σχεδίου (ανάλογα με τον αν υπήρχε σύσταση ιδιοκτησιών ή αν είναι η πρώτη), αυτή την στιγμή δεν χρειάζεται τοπογραφικό με συντεταγμένες, ρώτησε τον σύλλογο  των συμβολαιογράφων .
> 
> (μου το ζήτησε αρχικά γιατί της το έβγαζε κάποιο πρόγραμμα που έχουν για τα απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά..........)


Τι τοπογραφικο θα μπει στη δηλωση ν4178 μετα απο μεταφορα  απο 4014 οταν υπαρχει διαφορα απο το αρχικο συμβολαιο και το της αδειας 10%, στο κτηματολογιο εχει διφορα απο το τοπογγραφικο της αδειας 10%και συμπιπτει με τηνπραγματικοτητα?Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να μπει η υφισταμενη κατασταση με νεο διαγραμμα καλυψης.

----------

